# Jelly Bean ?



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hi... Now that Jelly Bean is out so can we expect Jelly Bean 4.1.1 for our beloved D2G...


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

chetan.saraf said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Easy
> 
> ...


This is not the subforum for this, and as always, when it's ready and not before. Shit, how many GB devices do you see running it yet?


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> This is not the subforum for this, and as always, when it's ready and not before. Shit, how many GB devices do you see running it yet?


Dude you shudnt consider everybody of the same level as you.... may be i am extremely amateur to have asked this kind of silly question.... and even if it is a silly question, this wud certailnly answer to many users like me who just ddnt put this question forward.... anyway thanx alot...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


Sure Sir. if i had any idea, i would never have posted here.... thanx n sorry...


----------



## Tommino (May 8, 2012)

search?
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29872-jelly-bean-for-the-droid-2-global/


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Was about to say the same as Tommino, but I was too slow. XD


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

Just a few posts down from this is the same post lol. You didn't even look. I would understand if the other post was buried a few pages in but it's literally right there in front of you...


----------

